# domanda stupida

## Smirnoff

ok in realtà sono DUE domande stupide  :Razz: 

1. come mai da console il prompt della shell (bash) mi appare "cool" col nome utente colorato mentre da Konsole (kde) mi appare un misero "bash-2.05b$"? Cosa devo modificare? Ho provato a veder .bashrc ma non trovo nulla...

2. come mai da console il layout della tastiera per le lettere accentate e i caratteri speciali è errato mentre da Konsole no?? In console mi appaiono degli strani simboli, eppure ho impostato in rc.conf il layout "it"...

ok questo è tutto  :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Smirnoff wrote:*   

> 1. come mai da console il prompt della shell (bash) mi appare "cool" col nome utente colorato mentre da Konsole (kde) mi appare un misero "bash-2.05b$"? Cosa devo modificare? Ho provato a veder .bashrc ma non trovo nulla...
> 
> 

 

Per ovviare a questo ho messo il seguente comando in .bashrc

```
. /etc/profile
```

 *Smirnoff wrote:*   

> 2. come mai da console il layout della tastiera per le lettere accentate e i caratteri speciali è errato mentre da Konsole no?? In console mi appaiono degli strani simboli, eppure ho impostato in rc.conf il layout "it"...

 

Diversi hanno avuto questo problema... io non so aiutarti visto che uso il layout "us"

----------

## Smirnoff

grazie per la risposta lampo  :Cool: 

visto che la prima domanda è andata, ne aggiungo subito un'altra  :Rolling Eyes: 

per avere la risoluzione della console come quella del livecd (cioè con i caratteri più piccoli) devo attivare il framebuffer? cosa devo caricare esattamente nel kernel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Smirnoff wrote:*   

> per avere la risoluzione della console come quella del livecd (cioè con i caratteri più piccoli) devo attivare il framebuffer? cosa devo caricare esattamente nel kernel?

 

Si devi attivare il framebuffer. Nel kernel devi vedere se hai il supporto. Io ho attivato in "Console drivers --> [*] VGA text console e [*] Video mode selection support" mentre in "Console drivers --> Frame buffer support --> [*] Support for frame buffer devices e [*] VESA VGA graphics console". Aggiunte queste opzioni al kernel devi anche settare grub.conf aggingendo vga. Esempio:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdXX vga=731
```

dove 731 fa una risoluzione 1024x768

----------

## Smirnoff

 *Smirnoff wrote:*   

> 2. come mai da console il layout della tastiera per le lettere accentate e i caratteri speciali è errato mentre da Konsole no?? In console mi appaiono degli strani simboli, eppure ho impostato in rc.conf il layout "it"..

 

per chi avesse avuto il mio stesso problema ho risolto impostando

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

in rc.conf

ora le lettere accentate e tutto il resto (inclusi gli altgr+keypad) vanno a meravigliaLast edited by Smirnoff on Thu Jul 10, 2003 12:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

 *Smirnoff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per chi avesse avuto il mio stesso problema ho risolto impostando
> 
> CONSOLETRANS="lat0-16"
> ...

 

Sei sicuro? Perchè lat0-16 è un valore valido per la variabile CONOLEFONTS, non per CONSOLETRANSLATION (CONSOLETRANS era una tua abbreviazione o esiste, perchè non la conosco...). Sicuro di non aver sbagliato a scrivere?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Smirnoff

hai ragione  :Laughing: 

ma erano le 3 di notte e può succedere  :Rolling Eyes: 

modifico subito

----------

